# Home security alarm camera



## mitchellejohnson07 (Oct 11, 2012)

My friend uses a Home security alarm camera that could connect to his iphone. I was amazed knowing that. I have also been looking for one and i would prefer the one that is used by my friend. It would be really a great device which helps know what is happening around your house. Any recommendations or suggestions?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

What kind of system does your friend have? There are a number of good VOIP systems out there but they vary greatly in features and cost. Mine is a pieced together system based on an IP camera package.

Here is an article germane to your subject and gives you some good basic info.

http://www.imakenews.com/kin2/e_article002223918.cfm?x=b3bFMPj,0,w


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I would never put security cameras online, it is a security risk. What can you do about it from miles away anyhow? Hackers can easily gain access to the cameras and work with or sell the information to other hands on criminals. Just like these people that put cameras in so they can see when their kids get home. Yeah that is a good thing. Ever thought of having them call you? Or better yet, ever thought of reducing your lifestyle so one parent can stay home?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I would never put security cameras online, it is a security risk. What can you do about it from miles away anyhow? Hackers can easily gain access to the cameras and work with or sell the information to other hands on criminals


That is partially true if you have a very weak wireless network without a hardware firewall. But you can certainly enhance the network security to the point that criminals who would be able to defeat it wouldn't because the pay off would not be worth the risk. Unless you are very rich or something. And what you do remotely is call 911, alert a neighbor, alert your family members not to go home, activate a remote internal siren, go home, etc., etc. Having a remote viewable camera system should only be part of a larger home security plan.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

installed a defender camera system

It's working pretty good, haven't activated the iPhone app or remote access features yet.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

For everyone's information; the OP is a spammer trying to sell security systems. I yanked his link but left the question.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

But Mitchell E. Johnson and I went to college together! We graduate in 2007! We were best friends. And now the SOB is a spammer!? Damn you Mitchell! Damn you! I swear if takes me all week I will track you down and beat you with my iPhone 5 (Which now has a larger screen, a slimmer profile and includes ear buds shaped to fit you ear. Available now at your local Apple Store or cell phone service provider. Apple. We own you).


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't do wireless cameras because anyone can break into them. I have started installing wired cams to give me a 360 view from the house. We have them on an UPS battery back up in case of power failure. That is short term as you know. 

Too many home invasions in the north Texas area now. GB


----------



## CaseyJones (Oct 29, 2012)

It's not a big thing to be surprised because these security cameras were introduced a long time back and everyone has already started to use them. You don't the actual security cameras where you can use a HD web camera for monitoring. Place it in an unnoticeable place, plug it to your pc and configure with it your phone via an application. Then you can access the camera from anywhere.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

I have an arlo cam On my cabin front drive and shed lock. I don't care if it gets hacked as long as it transmits the bear breaking down my door so I can call the sheriff, or my neighbor, if he needs the meat. I have set off the siren to scare the crap out of a couple bears and racoons when I'm not there.


----------

